# b13 led tails



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, i know a guy who makes custom tails for the b13 with led's i was just wondering if anyone would be interested in buying them.maybe $300+s/h i doubt it will be any lower, but just to see


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving...


----------



## nissantunerdude (Mar 7, 2004)

i might be interested i need to see some pics of them you can send pics to
[email protected]


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah can i see pics too...

[email protected]


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

yes me aswell...
[email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

me 3... [email protected]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I saw these tails first hand. Are they round? There's this guy here in FL I've seen at a few meets with a red Turbo Classic and this thing is HOOKED UP!!! He has round LED tails that looked sick. If we're talking about the same thing, I'll be sure to take pix next time I see him. Maybe he'll show up to another wed. night meet in Orlando.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah, the guy had a red b13 with the round led tails, he lives close and me and I'm going to talk him into making a couple sets for you guys, and then I acn buy mine, I don't know how much for sure, but he said something about $300..not too bad I don't think I mean they are custom


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, we're talkin about the same guy, those tails are awesome.


----------



## B13Tuner (Mar 14, 2003)

The guy you would probably be talking about is Dex (Roll-Mod-L) he usually posts on SR20Forum.com. He had lived in Brooklyn, NY and co-owned a shop called the "Car Spa", he made a lot of items and those LED tails were one of them. He moved down to Flordia just reciently as well. If you find him and ask him if he could develop another set, I'm sure he would do so without any problems.

I just figured to provide some information on the guy, if it is him.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, we're all talking about the same guy, I'm just trying to see if anyone would be interested in them, and see if he would devote some time into making some for others


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> Yeah, we're all talking about the same guy, I'm just trying to see if anyone would be interested in them, and see if he would devote some time into making some for others


where are the pix?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> where are the pix?


Liu, they're for the B13.

He told me the film has to be processed b4 he can show them here. There's another meet next week, I'll prolly head down (even though I won't have my car) and take my digi-cam. If Dex shows up, I'll take some pix. (I'll also take pix of that funny ass "Flux Capacitor" Ford that showed up last time)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
Someone needs to put a pic up.

Seth


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, heres the deal, the lights may be a little more than $300, if you have a set of lights to send in it will be cheaper than him having to provide the lights himself, I don't know how much but somewhere around $500 should be the most. I'll be posting pics soon so you guys can see the sexy lights.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

These are SWEET. Once again, I saw these first hand and they attracted alot of attention at the last orlandoforums meet.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Holy crap thats nice.

Seth


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i swear to god, i wonder when in the hell they are going to make something for the 200sx.. or when someone with a 98 is going to sell there taillights.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

He could possibly make one for your 200sx too....before he moved to Fl. I gave him a set of stock B14 sentra tails and told him to make some and sell them...not sure if he made them though. Just try to contact him and see how much he'll do it for. And trust me, I've seen this guy's work first hand, and the guy is a damn good fabricator!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, if anyone wants a pair let me know. PM me and tell me if you have a set of lights you can send in, or if he needs to supply them, the cheaper way is to send em in, but do whatever you want, sending them in may make it faster too, but I don't know. $50 if you send em in, maybe lower maybe higher, havent worked it all out, since it does take a whole day to make. Just PM me and leet me know.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can have a stock tail light sent to him for the b14 can he work on that?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Liu, he might be able to, but I don't know. I'll call him tonight and ask. If he can it probably wont be cheap.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

let me know about everything and such... im willing to give him my donar stock tails as a mold.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, if no one wants a set then I will just withdrawl this opportunity, and just get my set.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, after talking and convincing, for $300 you can get a set if you provide the tail lights for him to mold. If not, then it will be however much that set of lights costs him to get. PM me if you're interested and I will give you the details. This is a money up front thing, LED's do cost a lot and for someone to withdrawl at the last minute wouldnt be good for him. So PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ausoccer20 (Dec 2, 2003)

im interested im me on aol im


----------

